# Barnett Class 52ft Lifeboat



## Hilltop (Jan 12, 2006)

I am looking for construction drawings for a 52ft Barnett lifeboat. Can anyone please suggest where I might find drawings or who could supply them? I am mainly interested in the hull construction.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

your best bet on plans for the older class of lifeboat is to go to the greenwich maritime museum,and ask on the phone for a man called Stephen,he is most knowledgeable ablout all things lifeboats and their plans as he looks after the archives.

the rnli have no plans at poole for anything pre the 44' waveney as they transfered all the double enders to the g.m.m.cheers.

however the plans from the museum are expensive at £50.00p plus per set.

you might find that if you go onto the web site www.nelsonsboats.co.uk and find a present owner of a particular lifeboat you are wanting,usually they are a very ameanable crowd and will photocopy a set for you.

also get in touch with the lifeboat enthusiast society through google for similar help. cheers,neil.


----------



## BarryM (Jan 19, 2006)

*Closer than you think?*

Hilltop,

See post "RNLI Working Drawings" on this forum. 

Also http://www.swmaritime.org.uk/article.php?articleid=395&atype=r for comment by owner of a Barnett who may have plans.

BarryM


----------



## Hilltop (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you for your help gentlemen. I will get in contact with GMM.


----------

